# Caliber 4R Digital Hygrometer % Cheap Humidor



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys, first time posting! Always enjoyed a nice cigar while golfing or on vacation or w my family and have been having them frequently enough to where I wanted my own setup. I was lucky enough to receive a free humidor, although it is nothing special just a standard 40 ct it will work. Came with 2 humidifiers and an analog hygrometer. Did the salt test and the hygrometer is almost 7% off. I know I could just remember that whenever I do my readings but I'd like it to be spot on due to being a little ocd. Anyways, just wondering if it would be worth it to upgrade to a nice hygrometer even though my humidor isn't anything special? And also, any downside to having a digital? Anything else that would be better for my money?
Thanks!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Mr. President let me inform you of a few things.

1) The salt test isn't accurate. Use a Boveda pack in an airtight container. 
2) That analog you have is solely for cosmetic purposes. 
3) The downside to having a digital is that it isn't precise, but a close estimation of the ambient humidity. It should be suffice for your needs. 

Happy Puffing!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to puff Brandon
For the most part the digitals that can be calibrated are among the most accurate. There are but a hndful of analog hair hygrometers that are even worth considering. The junk that comes in the chinese made humidors are precisely that, junk.

My favorite Digital is the Caliber IV.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. I spoke to the local shop owner and he seemed confident in the salt test, guess not. Justin, I believe the 4r is the same as the IV but in a different case? Seems to have great reviews on Amazon.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

The "salt test" is referred to by the NIST (National Institute for Standards and Testing) for humidity standard calibrations. I note that Omega instruments uses a sodium chloride salt slurry to provide a 75%RH standard.

Salt tests are common consistent humidity references if certain conditions are met:

-sea level atmospheric pressure
-uniform temperature throughout the salt slurry
-pure composition of the salt 
-use of distilled water to make the slurry
-slurry and air has been given sufficient time to reach equilibrium conditions

NIST provides calibration tables for various salts (potassium nitrate, sodium dichromate, sodium cloride, etc) indicate the equilibrium RH of each salt slurry at a range of temperatures. Fortunately table salt is extracted with processes that are pretty good at excluding magnesium, calcium, and many other contaminants. Iodized table salt has so little iodine as to have no effect. My preference is to use table salt, but I haven't done any comparison of various brands of sea/koscher salt to see how consistent those salts are. 

If I have a concern about NaCl salt tests is that they provide a 75%RH reference which only provide a single point standard at a RH higher than one typically desires in a humidor. If one is calibrating a hygrometer which is non linear, it may correctly report 75% with a salt test, yet be incorrect at say 65% because it does not have the right "gain" configured, in it's RH calculation. Industrial hygrometers are typically calibrated with a 75%RH standard and a 0.5%RH (low RH provided by a dessicant container) to provide two extreme points for calibration. Since we do not bother with two point calibration (and our hygro's don't have gain adjustment) it could be preferable to calibrate with a standard closer to a humidity we would be keeping our cigars at.

Don't forget, Boveda packs also depend on a salt slurry standard too. Their MSDS indicates that they contain a mix of thickening agents, distilled water, sodium chloride, and ammonium chloride. Without a NIST statement or certification by third party, it's hard to say that Boveda packs are more consistent than a table salt test. I like my Boveda packs, but I don't have a reason to believe that their process control is any better than the company that packs my huge box of table salt.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Another note on your and most analog hygrometers. You may see a difference of 7% at the estamated 75% RH but that may not be a consistant 7% at any other true or ambient RH. It may be a different relationship. In a pinch, you could (probably) see where your analog is reading at 65% by putting it in a tupperware container with some 65% boveda packs for a couple days to see here it is reading. 65% being what a lot of cigar smokers consider to be a good RH for storage.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback. I think I am going to upgrade to the 4R regardless and start building my collection


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Appreciate the feedback. I think I am going to upgrade to the 4R regardless and start building my collection


Here we go! Next thing will be that you are on Cbid, run out of space and start putting a Wineador together. Welcome to the club.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> Here we go! Next thing will be that you are on Cbid, run out of space and start putting a Wineador together. Welcome to the club.


Haha oh boy. I am a big ebayer, can you aware me on Cbid?


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Haha oh boy. I am a big ebayer, can you aware me on Cbid?


I mainly frequent cigarbid and cigarauctioneer


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BillClinton said:


> Appreciate the feedback. I think I am going to upgrade to the 4R regardless and start building my collection


Be aware the 4r might not fit in that hole where your analog comes out of.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> I mainly frequent cigarbid and cigarauctioneer


Will have to take a look!



SeanTheEvans said:


> Be aware the 4r might not fit in that hole where your analog comes out of.


I think I should be okay. I believe the 4R is 1.9" on back and my hole is just barely 2".


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> I think I should be okay. I believe the 4R is 1.9" on back and my hole is just barely 2".


Just be sure you have a tight seal around it if it feels loose.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> Just be sure you have a tight seal around it if it feels loose.


So should I measure my current analog and make sure its the same as the 4R? Otherwise, can you elaborate on the seal please? Just want to make sure I do this right.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I would leave the analog alone and put the digital in the humidor. I like to store mine on top of my sticks.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd really like it to fit in the slot where the analog was just due to aesthetics, can someone explain why a "tight seal" is necessary when some people just place theirs in the bottom or on top of the sticks like mentioned above?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I would leave the analog alone and put the digital in the humidor. I like to store mine on top of my sticks.


Agreed, Humidity rises, so most humis have a spot on the lid for a hygrometer. In fact, my 4R fits snugly enough to hold it right in the pre-cut spot, no magnet/etc required. I can pull it right out too. The Caliber IV takes up very little space and can go almost anywhere, if the 4R is not what you're looking for. Only you can decide that. Also, personally, I don't like messing with the seals/fit, as they may be iffy to begin with. Any info on humi model or type might be helpful as well.

Pics:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BillClinton said:


> I'd really like it to fit in the slot where the analog was just due to aesthetics, can someone explain why a "tight seal" is necessary when some people just place theirs in the bottom or on top of the sticks like mentioned above?


Keep the analog where it is, and ignore it as a useful tool. Keep the digi inside somewhere, and use that for your readings. You want to keep a "tight seal" on the entire humidor, as that is the job of the humidor, to keep humidity sealed in. If you have a "leak", maintaining any consistent RH is going to be an issue.

Now if the 4R fits in there well, no biggie. Just not sure if it will or not.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Keep the analog where it is, and ignore it as a useful tool. Keep the digi inside somewhere, and use that for your readings. You want to keep a "tight seal" on the entire humidor, as that is the job of the humidor, to keep humidity sealed in. If you have a "leak", maintaining any consistent RH is going to be an issue.
> 
> Now if the 4R fits in there well, no biggie. Just not sure if it will or not.


Ahhh, that makes sense. I thought he meant "tight seal" as in placing the 4R in the pre-cut slot where my analog was on the top of the humidor. I will snap a few photos when I head home for lunch here. Thanks again.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Agreed, Humidity rises, so most humis have a spot on the lid for a hygrometer. In fact, my 4R fits snugly enough to hold it right in the pre-cut spot, no magnet/etc required. I can pull it right out too. The Caliber IV takes up very little space and can go almost anywhere, if the 4R is not what you're looking for. Only you can decide that. Also, personally, I don't like messing with the seals/fit, as they may be iffy to begin with. Any info on humi model or type might be helpful as well.
> 
> Pics:


:jaw: Hmm so that's where those blind sticks went! :jaw:


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> So should I measure my current analog and make sure its the same as the 4R? Otherwise, can you elaborate on the seal please? Just want to make sure I do this right.


I don't like front mounted hygrometers because they tend not to be well sealed. There is usually some sort of gasket ring around them. Just make sure it's in tightly and seal any gaps you find or just put a second unit inside the humidor. You can use the digital to calibrate the reading of the analog one just for a reference and remember how far off it is.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> I don't like front mounted hygrometers because they tend not to be well sealed. There is usually some sort of gasket ring around them. Just make sure it's in tightly and seal any gaps you find or just put a second unit inside the humidor. You can use the digital to calibrate the reading of the analog one just for a reference and remember how far off it is.


Hmm must've been a miscommunication somewhere. It's not a front seal. Will post pix in a few min here, doing from cell so takes a bit.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

http: //imgur. com/ ujOGoum
http: //imgur. com/ rjHLJJC


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Photos worked. I was thinking something completely different. The 4R should def fit in that cut out slot in the lid, just like mine did. 

I believe everyone thought you had one of the front-mounted analog hygros in the humi, where you read it from the outside. We were concerned that swapping would create a bad seal/gap and allow RH to leak out of the humi extremely easily. You should be fine with the 4R in this case, and like I said, might not even need the magnets.

PS - YOUR PICS SHOW FINE. When you post pics it takes a minute for you to see them. We can first. They are already up there.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Photos worked. I was thinking something completely different. The 4R should def fit in that cut out slot in the lid, just like mine did.
> 
> I believe everyone thought you had one of the front-mounted analog hygros in the humi, where you read it from the outside. We were concerned that swapping would create a bad seal/gap and allow RH to leak out of the humi extremely easily. You should be fine with the 4R in this case, and like I said, might not even need the magnets.
> 
> PS - YOUR PICS SHOW FINE. When you post pics it takes a minute for you to see them. We can first. They are already up there.


Thanks  like I said, posting from phone is a pain. Any opinion on the actual humidor? Think I will ditch the analog and then place the 4r in the slot. Also, are 2 humidifiers usually necessary? Or is it a matter of each is different and just monitor the rh%


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Thanks  like I said, posting from phone is a pain. Any opinion on the actual humidor? Think I will ditch the analog and then place the 4r in the slot. Also, are 2 humidifiers usually necessary? Or is it a matter of each is different and just monitor the rh%


I would ditch the analog for sure. It's wasted space.
Also I would go either one of three options for humidity
1) Boveda packs - Easiest way to control humidity and they are re-chargeable
2) Heartfelt Beads - Reliable media, but very expensive IMO. 
3) Kitty Litter - Cheapest way to control humidity (Just make sure it is unscented silica and not clay). Just use double the amount that you would use for beads.

I bought these bags to put beads or litter in http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XIBKB8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I can see where the confusion over the tight fit came from. A lot of humis have the hygro penetrating the enclosure. I replaced one with an Adorini analog hair hygro that was bawlz on right out of the box. The hole was just a little too small and I had to take a dremel tool with a sanding drum to enlarge the hole enough for the hygro and a rubber seal. This is my 60 ct smoking humi


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I can see where the confusion over the tight fit came from. A lot of humis have the hygro penetrating the enclosure. I replaced one with an Adorini analog hair hygro that was bawlz on right out of the box. The hole was just a little too small and I had to take a dremel tool with a sanding drum to enlarge the hole enough for the hygro and a rubber seal.


Nice work! It looks fantastic, well worth the effort


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Could I just remove the sponge from inside my humidifier and fill it with the litter?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Could I just remove the sponge from inside my humidifier and fill it with the litter?


Yessir. Many have done that.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Yessir. Many have done that.


Awesome, will go that route. Is there a chart somewhere that talks about amount of litter and the & it will maintain? I lookked at the setup thread but it is almost 200 pages.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Awesome, will go that route. Is there a chart somewhere that talks about amount of litter and the & it will maintain? I lookked at the setup thread but it is almost 200 pages.


Just got to Heartfelt website and see how much is the minimum required for your humidor and then double that weight. 
Also don't wet the beads. Just place them inside your humidor dry and see after a day or two if they need a misting/passive humidification. 
Some place wet blocks of florist foam to help humidify their KL.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Just got to Heartfelt website and see how much is the minimum required for your humidor and then double that weight.
> Also don't wet the beads. Just place them inside your humidor dry and see after a day or two if they need a misting/passive humidification.
> Some place wet blocks of florist foam to help humidify their KL.


I'm not seeing the weight, only size of tube the beads are in?


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Does around a pound seem right for my size? Around 270 cubic inches, 40 count I think?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> I'm not seeing the weight, only size of tube the beads are in?


Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity, Cigar, Hygrometers and Quality Cigar Accessories
Here you go!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Does around a pound seem right for my size? Around 270 cubic inches, 40 count I think?


That's way overkill. It would take up too much room. Maybe an ounce or two should set you straight. I put a bit more because I keep mine in a bag.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you for walking me through this, very helpful! Off to pet smart  man my gf would think I'm nuts if she knew how into this I am getting haha


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> Hmm must've been a miscommunication somewhere. It's not a front seal. Will post pix in a few min here, doing from cell so takes a bit.


I guess we were on different wavelengths. I had one like yours and the hygrometer and humidifier were held on with velcro at least until the humidity got to the glue. Of course they both kept falling off.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> I guess we were on different wavelengths. I had one like yours and the hygrometer and humidifier were held on with velcro at least until the humidity got to the glue. Of course they both kept falling off.


I bought some 3m multi stick dots but they aren't strong enough for my humidifier. I need to find those adhesive magnets, no luck at Wal-Mart


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Do yourself a HUGE favor and spend the money on 65% Boveda packs instead of on a digital hygrometer.
Throw your current hygro and humidifiers in the trash and just put 2 Boveda packs in the humidor - replace them when they start to feel crispy.

This is MUCH easier than fretting over % rH all the time.


----------



## BillClinton (Jul 10, 2014)

Seems too easy


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Do yourself a HUGE favor and spend the money on 65% Boveda packs instead of on a digital hygrometer.
> Throw your current hygro and humidifiers in the trash and just put 2 Boveda packs in the humidor - replace them when they start to feel crispy.
> 
> This is MUCH easier than fretting over % rH all the time.


+1

This is exactly what I did, except I kept the digital hygro anyway for shits and giggles.


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

BillClinton said:


> I bought some 3m multi stick dots but they aren't strong enough for my humidifier. I need to find those adhesive magnets, no luck at Wal-Mart


Try Lowes or Home Depot but maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Do yourself a HUGE favor and spend the money on 65% Boveda packs instead of on a digital hygrometer.
> Throw your current hygro and humidifiers in the trash and just put 2 Boveda packs in the humidor - replace them when they start to feel crispy.
> 
> This is MUCH easier than fretting over % rH all the time.


Also, buy two spares. Some people have good success re- humidifying the Bovedas after they dry out by putting them in a tupperware container with wet sponge for a couple of weeks. 
Don't let the water get directly in contact with the Bovedas. I haven't tried this but there is a thread about it. I plan to try it when it gets dry again this Winter. No problem with low humidity during the Summer here. I am using kitty litter in the Summer to lower the humidity. to 65. The Bovedas can only soak up so much moisture. It may be lower in MN.


----------



## Bdaroci2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm calling it now....your going to buy a 150 count humidor within the next 2-3 months


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

BillClinton said:


> I bought some 3m multi stick dots but they aren't strong enough for my humidifier. I need to find those adhesive magnets, no luck at Wal-Mart


McMaster-Carr

For a mating pair you'll need one 7048T12 and one 7048T11


----------

